# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  My first WILD

## pulthar

I'm so excited. I had my first WILD last night!

Actually, the night was progressing pretty bad. I woke up around 5am recalling a long dream. I remembered doing RC checks early in the dream, but they didn't fail, so I didn't turn lucid. And this dream had a potential to be much longer than my previous LD's.
I tried to WILD on my back but didn't succeed, I was feeling my hands go numb, started to see some hypnagogia images several times, but then it would stop.
Frustrated, I turned on my side, hoping for a DILD (that is how I usually get them - about once every 2 weeks), but still trying to WILD. Suddenly (actually not suddenly, but the realization was sudden), I started falling with my face down through layers of some abstract images. They would shutter as I went through, but I didn't feel them. I thought myself 'WOW! This is probably a successful WILD!". I landed in a room with some people, fully realizing I'm dreaming.

Until now I had about 9 lucid dreams (all DILD) and they all were pretty short.
This WILD is the longest lucid dream I ever had. I managed to do quite a few things (from a list of things to do in a dream):
- Convince a DC that this is a dream (to my surprise she was not very surprised, but she was curious)
- Fly (not very smooth yet)
- Teleport (not very accurately)
- Walk through walls (actually this ability came "built-in" in my dreams - In my first LD, after performing the "finger through palm" RC, I just pushed fingers through a wall and followed)
- Tested RC's - reading, looking at watch, looking at phone and finally "finger through palm" that I clearly remembered as not failed in previous dream.

Woke up trying to fly from the place I teleported to a place I wanted to teleport.

----------


## Lang

Congrats on your LDs!  ::D:

----------


## zelcrow

Hey, that's great news, pulthar, and an achievement!  I've only ever had DILDs.  I'm curious, how long did it feel like you were in that dream and lucid for?

----------


## pulthar

Hey zelcrow. I'm not sure how to estimate the dream length, so I might be way off here.
My previous lucid dreams were pretty short, they felt like maybe 5 minutes. Based on that, I would estimate this dream to be 15 to 20 minutes.
This WILD was a surprise to me. I was trying almost every night for 6 months now. I hope it's not a one time thing.

----------


## acillis

Welcome to the club  :armflap:

----------


## JakeMcDake

Congratz! Amazing how WILD actually works

----------

